# Bisping sig



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

im not sure about this one, im not sure if i like the blueish colouring on the photo i chose.
lemme know what you guys think :thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

its unique...glad to see u posting graphics


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

cheers steph, im glad i finaly got my photoshop working


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I like it, think it would look better if the picture at the top right wasn't blue aswell, and was its normal colour like bisping is.


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

I like it, it's very clean :thumbsup:


----------

